# Goat shelters & milk stands



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Sep 21, 2010)

So, I've looked at a lot of pictures that the internet has to offer. Seems like some people milk outside? What do they do when it rains? I believe I will have to create another area for the milking stand, I want all my stall space for shelter and feeding. Does anyone here have a milking room or shed? How do you keep the other goats from pestering you while you are milking one? Would it help to have a gate and let one in at a time? Just some general questions as we are working on the 8 x 12 stall that will be their shelter and I do not want to take up room for a milk stand in there. Plus I like the idea of a closed off space to keep it cleaner (for my shoes) when I need to milk in the AM and still get to work on time. TIA, Melissa


----------



## glenolam (Sep 21, 2010)

I think the pictures posted on the internet are taken outside for lighting and space...

I, too have an 8x12 barn for the goats and had the milking stand in there, but have taken it out.  It took up space and the goats loved to sleep/play/poop on it which wasn't good for sanitary reasons.  Plus it was DARK.  I only had 1 doe to milk, so when it was milking time I just locked everyone else out of the barn and they watched through the gate.

A lot of people here have their own milking room - whether it be a separate stall in the barn or a whole 'nother building (like the garage!).  Right now the stand is beneath my house deck and I plan on blocking off that part and making that my 'milking room'.  It's closer to the house, away from the goats, and easier to maintain.

You'll want shelves to put things like feed buckets, teat wipes, your non-fridge medicine and your hoof knife (because the milk stand is a great place to give vaccinations and hoof trimming!).

When it comes time, just take 1 doe at a time and keep everyone else in the goat pen.

Have fun!!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Sep 21, 2010)

So, you would have them with a collar and leash and lead them to the milking area to be milked and then walk them back? Are they hard to catch/train to lead?


----------



## ChksontheRun (Sep 21, 2010)

We have a 12 x 12 shed.  6 x 6 is walled for storage of food and hay, 6 x 6 is for milking with a fence that swings in place to keep the other goats away from the milking area.  The milking area has a rubber mat on the ground to keep the dust down and has a fold up stand.  The stand itself is hinged and swings up to latch to the wall and the stanchion part swings to the side and latches to the wall.   When we aren't milking or treating goats, the stand is latched to the wall and out of the way.  We love it.


----------



## lnm03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, I havent started milking yet but, we have what use to be a summer kitchen that was used to store "junk".  So my DH and I cleaned it out and the front room is where we store hay and feed and the back room is where we are building our milking stand.  It too will fold up into the wall so its out of the way!  We added some medicine cabinets and thats where we store all meds that dont need to be kept cold!


----------



## glenolam (Sep 21, 2010)

My goats all have collars - that depends on the goat owner, though.  If you feel safe about it, then go ahead, if not (and some people have had bad experiences with collars) don't.

Mine aren't the greatest on leads, but that's my fault because I don't train them to be.  They sorta just learn as time goes by what me grabbing their collar means.

When it's time for me to start milking again, all I'll have to do is hold one by the collar and lead her over.  It's not that hard, but it can be easier if you take the time to teach them.  If you search "training to lead" on this forum you'll find a few good threads about it.

On the other hand, if you are feeding them grain while milking, you'll find that they learn where the 'good stuff' is and will run as fast as they can to wherever you milk and wait for you to let them in...


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, I do plan on feeding grain/corn in the milk stand. So I would need just to make a routine out of it and in time they learn (quickly I suspect) that getting in the stand means grain/corn/treats. Good suggestions you guys! My goat pen and their stall is next to my car port. I will make a gate there and put the milk stand under the carport. Thanks!


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 21, 2010)

My milking stand sits outside the pen in the open air because our weather here does not get very cold, and we rarely have rain and almost never snow. I have it near the hose so I can clean everything with that. There is a pan attached to the front of the stand for grain. My goats are always milked in the same order every time, so when they see me setting up my milking pail and the water and grain, they line up at the gate to the doe pen, in order. All I have to do is call a name, open the gate, and say "Go milk" and the required goat runs to the stand and gets on it. When I am done, I tell the goat "Thank you", unlatch the stand, and say "Go home" and she runs back to the gate, where I let her in and repeat the process. I leave collars on my goats all the time in their pens, so if I need to catch or lead one, I just grab it by the collar and go. I use leads on smaller goats so I don't have to hunch over to lead them or choke them trying to lift their heads up to my hand level. On the rare occasion it is raining at milking time, I have been known to bring all the girls onto the back porch and milk them in the kitchen.


----------



## Chirpy (Sep 21, 2010)

I am blessed to have a large barn in the shape of an "L".  The goat pens are on the long side of the "L" and the milking area is around the corner on the short side of the "L".   I don't have a room for milking, my stands are just up against the barn walls in the open.

Goats love consistency.   When it's time to milk I go to the gate and call for one of my girls (I usually go in order as Ariel stated above) and let that girl out.  She runs to the stand and gets up with her head in the neck holder to get to her feed.   When I'm done I let her out and she heads back to the stall;  if she starts to wander around I use her collar to lead her back quicker.


----------



## dkluzier (Sep 21, 2010)

We have a separate milk room with the stand.  All the goats have their station that they go to at feeding time and we leash them.  There is a certain order that we follow in hooking up and also letting loose since we have some that like to butt more than others.  They learn by repetition.  We have one little one, Prissy who goes into a stall and stays there without being locked up until all the others are let loose, then she just lets herself out.  Smart little bugger


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a separate room...and shut the door!! As we know...goats are curious creatures!! LOL....  and I have shelves and a window!  My husband's good to us...but we planned it out in advance..and being separate helps alot...I do all maint pretty much on that stand...hoof trimming, vacinations etc...  However we have a poured  cement floor in that room only Im able to keep things sanitary.  If I ever need a clean sanitatry enviroment for serious injuries etc..it makes it nice...but we have bad winters sooo...its also for our convienence too..we would never be able to milk outside in Dec...I think I would be making goat milk shakes!!! LOL...

Good luck...but I can definatley recomend shelving!! Its nice to have everything you need around you when workin with them!!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 22, 2010)

I keep my milking stand in the garage in mosquito season and in the hay storage area of the barn in cold weather.  I lead the does through the gate one at a time....they decide the order, don't mess with it!....with a thick dog collar, the kind that quickly clips on and off, and a soft cotton leadrope for horses.

I have one doe I rescued as an adult and she was never taught to lead, likely dragged people around, and has always been difficult.  I have to wrap the leadrope around my hips when going through the gate or she will drag me to the milk stand before I can get the gate properly secured.

My other doe I raised from a weanling and I prepared her from day one.  I handled her udder daily and led her often, at first just in her stall, later around the yard with lots of treats, and later, fed her on the milk stand on occasion.  She has been SOOO easy to lead and to milk, a real sweetie.

So I have two more doelings I am raising up to milk, and they both will crouch when I touch their udders and both are getting their leading training, usually at dinner time with their food in my hands.  They had their first meal on the milking stand this week.  They will be leading and standing quietly on the stand before winter comes, so I can take a  break from training them in the winter and they will be ready for milking in the spring, with just a little tune-up on the stand before kidding.

They learn the words "stop, walk, and up."  Up is for getting on the stand, and isn't needed later.  Once preggers and lactating, they race for the food and quiet of the stand.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 22, 2010)

we have our milkstand in the garage/barn - separate from the critters. my ladies come when i call them by name, and then walk up to the stand and hop up. i only feed bagged food on the stand so they are really excited to get up there. 

i have collars on them just in case someone doesnt want to cooperate. 

i like having a cement floor (not wood) b/c every once in a while you get a kicked over bucket of milk... its easy to hose out.

my goats know the command:  "hey you! knock it off!"
;-)

EDairy has a great point - it makes it much easier if you have a place to put your tools and supplies. 

good luck!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 22, 2010)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> my goats know the command:  "hey you! knock it off!"
> ;-)


Shoot, that is what I forgot....no wonder my gals give me so much guff!


----------



## whetzelmomma (Oct 23, 2010)

I used to have my stanchion in a separate area, but my doe is not lead trained, and it was very obviously stressing her out to be led to a new area to milk. I moved my stanchion into the goat barn, and only have one other doeling at the moment. To date, I've been distracting her with a feeding on the floor by her guardian (my milking doe is not my doeling's mother, but she protects her like she's her mom) They both eat and milk pretty peacefully this way. I love the idea of creating a tie area to tether my extra goats while I'm milking!! I plan to start training for this NOW so it's no new thing when the time comes that I have more than one extra goat to contend with while milking.
edited because I can't spell... sheeze.


----------



## poorboys (Oct 24, 2010)

Our milkstand is in garage, away from everything else. I go to the gate and they all know the order to come in, If I don't see one I just yell for her, and she comes running. they all have collars but really don't use them, as soon as I open the gate the first one runs to the stand and is usually waiting on me. and they go back to gate and wait for me to open for the next one. It has'nt always been easy, I have taken a tumble a couple of times thru mud. my goats all stop like statues when that happens, sometimes even with the gate open but nobody makes a move untill i'm back on my feet:weee We really need a camera out there, things get pretty funny, good luck with your girls  Patty


----------

